# Too small for a Surly ECR? What else?



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been hunting for a new bike to pursue more bikepacking and dirt road touring (there is so much opportunity near me). I would really like something with a comfortable and stable geometry, and I would prefer a rigid fork over a front suspension. Having a bike outfitted for attaching bottle cages and front and rear racks also appeals to me (although not critical) -- and I have a couple sets of panniers and spare racks that I would prefer to use over outfitting the newer-style of bikepacking gear. Finally, I want a trail bike that can run a wider tire to get some cushion and float on gravel roads, fireguards, rail trails, and forestry trails.

The Surly ECR seems like a bike that was designed with me in mind. However, I am only 5' 7" with a 30 cm inseam, and I still ride a 26" hardtail because I don't feel comfortable handling a 29er for trail riding. I suspect that the even bigger-wheeled ECR will be too large for me.

So are there any "ECR alternatives" out there that anyone can recommend? I really like the idea of the over-sized tires (but not a fat bike), so perhaps a Surly Troll with wide rims and Dirt Wizard 2.75" tires? Perhaps a 650B with a decent lockout fork (or retrofitted with a rigid fork), big tire clearance, and a 26+ wheel/tire? I have been scouring options, but admittedly not finding much. Any wisdom would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

WTB makes a 27.5x2.8" tire that will fit in some 29er frames. It will lower the BB a little, but that should help the stability. The 26+ is also a good option, that might be perfect in a 650 frame like the Soma B-side.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

The updated Troll seems made to order for your stated needs/desires?


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

seedub said:


> The updated Troll seems made to order for your stated needs/desires?


Cool. Maybe I missed the update? Will it take a 3" knard now, or do mean the 2.75" DW I mentioned?


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't have experience with the Troll, but Surly's website says their fork has clearance for 26+ tire...

Forks | Parts and Accessories | Surly Bikes

Axle-to-crown: 453mm
Offset: 40mm
Steerer: 260mm
Tire Clearance: 26 x 3.0"
Weight: 3.1 lb (1.4kg) uncut

Some have added knard in rear, but not without issues...
http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/knard-26-troll-any-experience-917398.html


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

Too small for an ECR? I don't think so. I'm 5'8" with a 30ish inseam. I ride the smallest Krampus, and when I went in for the fitting, they said either the smallest or the next smallest frame size would work for me. ECRs fit like Krampuses. You should be fine on the smallest one.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

the other Anne said:


> Too small for an ECR? I don't think so. I'm 5'8" with a 30ish inseam. I ride the smallest Krampus, and when I went in for the fitting, they said either the smallest or the next smallest frame size would work for me. ECRs fit like Krampuses. You should be fine on the smallest one.


It sounds more like an issue with handling then actual sizing. I already dislike how tall and long my standard 29er is, and I'm 6' tall, so I can see where the OP is coming from. I am considering B+ wheels or even a 26+ build to replace my 29er.


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

Can't argue with taste.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

I just read the Troll pitch on Surly's website. Like you said - DW 2.75's will fit. OD of that wheel is 27.5"
... and as said below, an ECR may very well fit. Surly takes pride in building many sizes of their frames - more than the average bear at any rate.

Troll | Bikes | Surly Bikes

ECR Standover Height:	717.6mm for XS ECR frame. That equates to 28 1/4". Also from Surly's site.

ECR | Bikes | Surly Bikes

No... I don't work for Surly. I just like my Krampus, it surprises me often in a good way.


----------



## bb1mina (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm 5'5" and use a size small Krampus (15) with no problems. I also have a size 53 Steamroller. No problems with standover height, my balls are still intact  and I am able to raise the handlebars to my preferred height, which is about 1/2 to 1 inch above the saddle, with not too much spacers. 

Am actually planning to get an ECR so that I can put Surly racks front and back full-time, with pannier bags all around, and after looking at the geometry charts, looks like the medium will be a better fit for me if I want to use it for touring, most esp if I plan to use the Jones loop bars, I want the longer top tube of the medium and just compensate with a shorter stem.

I say, why don't you test-ride the ECR 1st, a lot of people used to say (at least during the 1st few years) that 29ers are for tall people only, try it first before you finally decide.

Edit: 
Compared the geo charts for the nth time, looks like i will be going for a size small ECR after all, something about the shorter top tube of the ECR allowing for a more upright position, and also giving me the flexibility in choosing stem length from 50-90mm, whichever is needed

With a size medium, i might be limited to a 50mm stem


----------

